# Corals Spawning



## Ender (Nov 24, 2014)

I was watching UFC one Saturday when I looked over at me tank and all of a sudden my corals were spawning whatch this


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

nice!
I also noticed my tiny 22 gallon long had corals spawning. I didn't see it spawning but noticed my pollicipora growing in all different areas in my tank lol


----------



## Ender (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for watching, sometimes you wish everybody can see what's going on in our tanks...lol


----------

